# Who's ready for Christmas?



## TeguBlake (Dec 17, 2012)

Lets all post Christmas pictures of our tegus[attachment=5987]


----------



## chelvis (Dec 17, 2012)

lol love this

here's mine


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha that's awsome!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 18, 2012)

great photo!


----------

